# How tough is it to install kitchen countertops yourself?



## kingston73 (Apr 1, 2011)

The title says it all, the wife wants new kitchen counter tops and I'm wondering how easy/difficult it is to do it myself?


----------



## lukem (Apr 1, 2011)

Laminate, stone, tile, or solid surface (Corian)?  That makes a difference.


----------



## kingston73 (Apr 1, 2011)

The current counter is some type of wood composite with a laminate top.  Not really sure what we'd replace it with.


----------



## DAKSY (Apr 1, 2011)

Depends on what they're made from. No way I'd tackle a piece of granite,
but laminated tops aren't too bad. You'll need a couple of basic power & hand tools.
A simple grade school compass is a must for scribing the backsplash to the wall,
unless your walls are "dead nuts" flat...Most aren't.
Cutting the hole for the sink will cause you to measure measure measure to
ensure it's in the right spot & the right size...
I'd say the skill set is that of an advanced handyman, more than that of a typical homeowner...


----------



## lukem (Apr 1, 2011)

If you are replacing it with laminate it's a pretty easy job for the average DIYer.  Just make sure you make REALLY good measurements.   Since you have the old counter tops that should be pretty easy.

Granite is the opposite end of the spectrum...


----------



## lukem (Apr 1, 2011)

DAKSY said:
			
		

> Depends on what they're made from. No way I'd tackle a piece of granite,
> but laminated tops aren't too bad. You'll need a couple of basic power & hand tools.
> A simple grade school compass is a must for scribing the backsplash to the wall,
> unless your walls are "dead nuts" flat...Most aren't.
> ...



You're right...if the wall is out of whack it can be tougher.

OP,

Look at your backslash and if it has a lot of gaps or gets really thin in one area that is an indication of how true to square your wall is.


----------



## mayhem (Apr 1, 2011)

With very little prior DIY experience I replaced the 1960's vintage countertops in my first house with new laminates.  Did the sink and faucet at the same time.  Took me  Saturday afternoon and it was done.  Hardest part was getting the old sink out...it was a porcelain lined, cast iron double full basin and man was that sucker heavy!  Must have been well over 100lb.

If you're looking at granite or any heavy material, let the pros do it for you.


----------



## PapaDave (Apr 1, 2011)

Laminate tops can be pretty easy, but some can be more than just a good diy job. It's been said, get good measurements, allow a little extra on the backside for scribing.
As lukem said, you could use your old counters to use as templates, if they fit well. Good ventilation is a must for the glue, unless you're doing postformed/pre-made.
If you do this, let us know how it works out, and pics are always welcome. :coolsmile: 
Used to be that Corian required a class and certificate to buy, use, and install ( I got "certified"),  but not sure if that's still true.


----------



## Jack Straw (Apr 1, 2011)

My neighbor did his in laminate. For $100 the company that made it came out and took all of the measurements including the sink. If there was a mistake they would be at fault, not the home owner. A friend of mine has used the pre-made countertops from the Depot, but he says they aren't very good.

I have installed quite a few laminate tops and it is very easy. You can scribe the backsplash with a pencil and use a belt sander to custom fit it to the wall. Make sure you use the right length of screw to attach the countertop. I have seen large countertops in small kitchens that were almost to big to get into place. Don't cut out the sink until you get the top in place (it makes it very weak) Be careful removing old the laminate. If you break it, the laminate can be really sharp and cut you- wear gloves if this happens.


----------



## lukem (Apr 1, 2011)

I did custom laminate at my last house...ordered them from Menard's (midwest Lowes or Depot).  Generally the faucet holes will be pre-drilled and the sink can have a knock-out custom cut for a very small fee (not worth doing yourself).  They provided cross-braces that you lay on the cabinets and fasten with screws.  Then set the counter top on the braces and screw from the bottom thru the cross braces into the underside of the composite countertop.  No glue required for that.  You might have to shim up (on top of the braces) to get it level front to back and side to side.

If you have any corners you will have to assemble them yourself.  This involves some wood glue, biscuits, and provided clamps.  The miters are done you just need to put everything together.  Glue the biscuits and run bead of glue down the rough edge...put them together...and tighten the clamps...wipe of excess glue quickly.  Hardest part is getting the top flush all the way across.  I recommend a helper for this...one to tighten the clamps and one to tap flush with a mallet (not a hammer).  After it sets up there is some color matched filler for the crease.  I didn't use it because my joints turned out really nice and the line was almost invisible.  If you have lighter color you'll prob need the filler.

Belt sander needed for sanding down the scribe line on the backspash (if necessary, depends on your walls).  Caulk the top of the backsplash where it meets the wall to make a nice finish.

You'll need:

Drill/Driver
Wrenches
Pencil/Marker
Belt Sander (maybe)
Level
Shims 
Caulking/Gun
A Helper
Mallet (or hammer with block)

That's for laminate.  I would not try Granite or Corian as a DIY project if you've never done countertops before.  I've helped someone install Granite (my job was to move heavy stuff) and if something isn't perfect it can be hard to get to come out right....way beyond my skills anyway...and I have pretty good carpentry skills.


----------



## woodsman23 (Apr 1, 2011)

Remove the old ones and install 3/4" plywood then tile over the plywood with a nice tile or get some granite squares and bust them with a hammer and install broken pieces interlocked for a great look, we used black granite with a off white grout, looks amazing... simplest way to replace, doesen't have to be granite any type tile will work..


----------



## smokinj (Apr 1, 2011)

Counter top company's around here come out and do the measurement's for free. You install your self.


----------



## fishingpol (Apr 1, 2011)

I put 4" ceramic tile over 3/4 plywood about 10 years ago.  I love that you can put a hot pan from the oven or stove right on the counter top.  Next time, I will use 3/4" ply with hardibacker over it.  If water migrates down into a crack, the hardi will stop it.  Plywood will swell and pop eventually.  I can't stand to clean the grout lines.  I use an old electric toothbrush every few months with cleaner.

Next time I will use granite tile, not as expensive as solid granite, can be done DIY and the results look great. I would use 12" x 12" tiles resulting in fewer grout lines. 

Laminate counters are good, pretty easy to install, just read up or search on line on how to install.


----------



## maverick06 (Apr 3, 2011)

I put in butcher block counter tops. Cheap and EASY to install. They look great! Its been about 4 years and they are holding up just perfect. Highly recommend it. I got the butcher block counter tops very cheaply at IKEA.


----------



## RNLA (Apr 3, 2011)

In the long list of my jobs I was working 3 different times over ten years or so at a cabinet shop that specialized in medical dental type cabinets. What can I say it paid OK till I got tired of it so I moved on 3 times. Anyway to the point of your question I was the person for at least 4-5 years in the shop who built the counter tops and reception desks so I feel qualified to say with hundreds of hours of this work under my belt that almost anyone who has reasonable skill can do this job. And with a home install you only have yourself to look at. One very important thing to remember is get the right tools for laminate work. There are specialized files, router bits, saw blades, glue, rollers ETC; theses are very important to an excellent job. Laminates in general are fussy to work with and take lots of patients to deal with.


----------



## rowerwet (Apr 3, 2011)

I replaced some really old steel cabinets from the 50's along with the plywood counter tops, with Lowes unfinished oak front cabinets and Lowes laminate counter tops. the hardest part was cutting one counter top to put the stove in middle, I talked to the pro at HD (he was a custom cabinet maker until he lost the use of one arm) he told me how to clamp a straight edge on and even brought showed me which blade (oldham) to buy for my saw to make the cut the best. It turned out great, also thanks to the advice in the HD how to book they sell on kitchen design. 
 In hindsight I should have bought my counter tops from HD, the counter tops at Lowes are made just a bit less well, the big difference is the front lip, the lowes counter top comes down to an edge and then the particle board inside is exposed to any water that drips over the edge, this has caused my counter top to swell all along the lower edge near the sink. 
  The HD counter top lower edge continues the laminate down the front edge and back underneath an inch or so, stopping the water run off problem. 
  Also pick a counter top with lots of pattern to it and it will hide the scratches and dings much better, my wife picked travertine and it hides the screw pop I made by accident and the scratches 3 years later now just fine. just my 2cents


----------



## woodsmaster (Apr 3, 2011)

I'd say the skill required vareys greatly depending on the kitchin desighn and counter top matterial. I've did some that were very easy and some that were difficult. I've also overlayed old
laminite with new with great results.


----------

